# Überwinterung von Tropischen Seerosen



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

Also Schreib ich jetzt einwenig zur Überwinterung  
ih habe meine Nymphaea __ lotus immer im Aquarium bei ca.28-30°C Überwintert.Sie hat sich fast immer zusammen gezogen,da trieb sie wie ein Korken an der oberfläche!   
Ich hab mir ja jetzt eine King of the Blues bestellt,die werde ich warscheinlich in meinem __ schleierschwanz Überwinterungsbechen Setzten,soblad es unter 15°C wird.Oder ich stelle mir einen MaurerKübel in mein Zimmer,indem ich dann auch meine Schleierschwänze ggf.überwintern werde!
 :fisch:  :fisch:  :fisch:  :fisch:  :fisch:  :fisch:  :fisch:  :fisch:  :fisch:  :fisch: 
Ich finde es ist nicht Schwer sie zu überwintern.Vielleicht werde ich es auch im Kühlschrank in einem Glas versuchen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :glasswim:


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

*...*

.... iss des ned zu kalt, im Winter im Kühlschrank ?? da könnte ich sie ja im Teich lassen ... dort isses auch 6°C


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

ich habe ja nurmal sogedacht,aber es ist awrscheinlich wirklich zukalt!!!
Von der King of the Blues von stefan kannst du gar keinen Ableger klauen,denn sie hat kein Rhizom,sondern eine Knolle  :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

Meine Erfahrung ist da eher gering, vielleicht kann Werner Wallner auch noch etwas dazu sagen. Meine "King of the Blues" überwintert prima im Gewächshaus, wobei die Lufttemperatur darin nie unter 5 Grad gesunken ist. Wasser federt die Temperaturschwankungen nochmals ab. Meine __ Lotos bleiben sogar im Teich. Sie stehen allerdings auch so, dass das Rhizom nicht durchfrieren kann.

Die trop. Seerose ist wieder in den Teich gekommen, als die Wassertemperatur nicht mehr unter 15 Grad gesunken ist (Ende März). Dort bleibt sie, bis die Wassertemperatur 10 Grad zu unterschreiten droht (das wird so um Weihnachten herum sein).

Ich will hier nicht gross herumdröhnen, vermute aber, dass das in etwa der beste Weg ist, seine Tropischen (so sie nicht ausgesprochen empfindlich sind) und die Lotos gut über den Winter zu bringen. Die Frage ist allerdings, ob man __ tropische Seerosen in Deutschland in den Teich setzen kann/soll. Deutsche Sommer sind nicht eben stabil. In milden Gebieten sollte die Outdoor-Haltung allerdings kein Problem sein.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Anliegend ein Foto der "King" von heute früh. - Frage: Kann ich eigentlich keine Fotos mehr in den Text setzen - oder bin ich nur zu blöd ??? Edit: Oooops, klappt ja doch... Also: Ich war zu blöd.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

*...*

.... och nöööh ... will auch sowas, wenn du noch andere posten solltest Stefan, werd ich mir ne Teichheizung zulegen und über dern ganzen Winter die Temperatur über 15 °C halten


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

Da scheinst du aber viel Geld zu haben,wenn du mit dem Gedanken spielst!!!!

Die King of the Blues die ich mir bestellt habe sieht im Katalog viel dunkler,eher lila aus.  
Es kann aber sein,dass es verschiedene zuchtgrubben sind,sodass es die gleiche Art in verschieden Schattierungen gibt :flower:


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

*Geld ?*

Hallo Steeev ,

kann man jemals Geld genug haben ?   

Das werde ich nie haben, denn mein Grundgedanke ist irgendwann mal ein Stör-Museum/Teich zu haben mit allen 25 Arten in einem Becken ... aber träumen darf man doch ,oder ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

Klar darf man träumen :sleeping: 
Aber das du ei von einem Störmuseum treumst verlangt wirklich :respekt: 
ich treume von einem großen Wintergarten mit nem großen seerosen und Lotosteich :kleeblatt:


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

*...*

Hallo Steev,

im Gegensatz zu uns biste noch jung udn kannst des ganze sicher besser steuern als wir .... aber mit meinem Stör-Museum ... glaub mir, es wird klappen, denn ich will es und Wille versetzt Berge .... kennste das Sprichwort ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

ja irgentwiesowas kenne ich   :biggthumpup: 
Aber vielleicht sollten wir zu Hauptthema zurückkommen.
Ich habe da was vergessen,Wenn man ein überdimensioniertes Aquarium hat,dann kann man sie auch dort überwinter,dann blühen sie auch den ganzen Winter duch :snowman:  :flower:  :snowman: 
und man hat zu Wheinachten was schönes am Blühen  :tannenbaum:


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

*...*

...Steev ... du machst mich immer neidischer .. will auch imWinter Seerosen haben  :cry:  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

Na, sag einmal, da haben wir ja einen richtigen Jung-Botaniker unter uns, der zeigt Dir aber wo's in Sachen Seerosen lang geht, Tommi

 

Zuerst Nymphaion, dann Steve... wir entwickeln uns ja zu einem regelrechten Botaniker-Kongress 

 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

Du wiist mir doch wohl nicht zuschmeicheln oder Doogie  
Jetzt noch was Tommiu kannst sie auch als Schnittblume Verwenden!!! :biggthumpup: 
Ich würde dir dann zu einer Viviparen Sorte raten,da bekommst du dann auf den Blätter Ableger :ja:


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

*...*

... ich weiss Steeve ... ich schau mal, ob ich mir sowas "botanisch" leisten kann, also vom Wissen und der Pflege her, und wenn ich dann Ableger haben sollte, dann kriegste welche ... aber erstmal Erkundigungen darüber einholen, dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2003)

Hallo noch mal. Zur Information: Als die "King ot Blues" vergangenes Jahr in den Teich kam, waren die Blüten (und die Blätter) maximal halb so gross wie heute, dafür aber deutlicher blau. (Dunkelblau aber waren sie nie, sollte mich auch eher wundern.) Bitte berücksichtigt, dass das Foto in gleissender Sonne aufgenommen wurde (heute morgen um 9.00 Uhr waren es auch schon wieder 28 Grad...). Die Blüten sind hellblau, nicht weiss, aber auf die Schnelle war da mit einer Bildbearbeitung nichts zu machen. Der Durchmesser der Pflanze beträgt reichlich 1,20 Meter - wird ja ein nettes kleines Aquarium ! Auch wenn sich __ tropische Seerosen gut der Umgebung anpassen können, unter 1 m² Becken pro Pflanze ist wohl wenig sinnvoll.

OK, ich wohne insoweit bevorzugt, als sich die "Winterpause" auf ca. 3 Monate im Gewächshaus beschränkt. Ich meine aber, dass Seerosen wie die "King ot Blues" gerade nicht in stark beheiztem Wasser überwintern müssen (und vivipare Arten schon gar nicht, denn sie sind noch härter im Nehmen). Wenn aber schon heizen, dann bedenken, dass auch tropische Seerosen eine Ruhepause benötigen. Ausserdem geht es nicht nur um Wärme, sondern auch um Licht: Wenn schon heizen, dann auch tropisch beleuchten...

Aber wie gesagt, ich bin da kein grosser Experte. Eine Meinung von Werner Wallner zum Thema würde mich aber sehr interessieren.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2003)

Hallo Stefan,
das mit der hellblauen Blüte ist mir nähmlich auch so komisch vorgekommen,denn die King of the Bluews hat eigentlich Himmelblaue Blüten :spot:


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2003)

Schau mal, eine neue Knospe geht auf. Noch sieht sie relativ dunkel aus...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2003)

Hallo Zusammen  
hab mir gerade bei Nymphaion also werner eine Nymphaea "August Koch" 
Bestellt  :mrgreen:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
@tommie.Die bekommt laut beschreibung auf jedem Blatt eine Ableger!Viellleicht habe ich dann mal einen für dich  


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2003)

*....*

Jo, Steeve,

das wäre ned, kannst mir ja mal mailen,welche Pflanzen dir sonst noch vorschwebt .... wer weiss, wenn ich mal Zeit habe wird dies sicher der nächste Step in Sachen ... hatte schonmal angefragt, ein extra "__ Lotus-Überwinterungsbecken" aus Glas , halt ähnlich wie ein Aquarium zu bauen ... Maße 1x0,5x1,2m (LxBXH) mir in den Keller zu stellen, kostest zwar 100 Euro plus die Filteranlage fürs Wasser extra, aber wäre sicher mal interessant ....  

Momentan gehts halt leider ned , bin am Umbauen der Page, meinem Gast-Stör (Sternhausen) werden bald etwas Fadenalgen am Boden stören, die gilt es abzusaugen .... naja, ganz zu schweigen von der Arbeit, die imo sehr zu Buche schlägt .... aber wird schon wieder


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

das weisse Ding soll 'King of the Blues' sein? Sehr merkwürdig. 'King of the Blues' ist übrigens keine Hybride sondern nur eine Auslese von Nymphaea capensis. Ich habe sie auch schon gehabt, und bei mir hat sie dunkelblau mit violettem Stich geblüht. Nymphaea capensis ist eine sehr variable Art, es kommen in der Natur rosa, blaue und fast weisse Pflanzen vor. Wenn man sie über Knollen vermehrt, dann bleibt der Farbton erhalten. Werden Sie allerdings über Samen vermehrt, dann kann man bei den Sämlingen alle möglichen Farben erwarten.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

ich würde nicht unbedingt versuchen in unseren Breiten eine __ tropische Seerosen 'im Grünen' zu überwintern. Wenn es bei Stefan klappt, dann hat das mit dem kürzeren Winter und der längeren Tageslänge im Winter in Südfrankreich zu tun. Bei uns ist das ausgesprochen schwierig. Der botanische Garten in München hat zum Beispiel jeden Winter große Verluste an seinen tropischen Seerosen, obwohl sie optimale Bedingungen bieten können: Temperatur stimmt und zusätzlich beleuchtet wird auch noch. Weiter im Norden dürfte es noch schwieriger werden.

Wer es versuchen will, der wird am ehesten in einem Wintergarten damit Erfolg haben. Aber auch da braucht es eine Zusatzbeleuchtung ganz knapp über dem Becken.

Seerose im Kühlschrank haut absolut nicht hin. Erstens zu kalt, zweitens zu dunkel - oder willst Du die Tür immer offen lassen damit das Licht im Kühlschrank brennt? __ Lotos kann man auch nicht im Kühlschrank überwintern. Man kann die Rhizome zwar einige Wochen im Wasser treibend aufbewahren, aber plötzlich kommt dann der Moment bei dem Fäulnis einsetzt. Überwintern kann ein Lotosrhizom nur in Erde.

Nach so viel 'Nein' jetzt mein Vorschlag zur Überwinterung: wenn es sich um eine vivipare Sorte handelt, dann kann man die Mutterpflanze aufgeben und sich im Herbst viele Blattstecklinge machen die dann auch in einem Aquarium überwintert werden können. Einer davon kommt sicher durch und treibt im Frühjahr dann kräftig aus.

Zweite und bessere Möglichkeit ist die Überwinterung als Knolle. Das habe ich auf meiner Internetseite genau beschrieben. Kurz gefasst geht es so: man hat zwei Seerosen, eine zum Blühen und eine zum Überwintern. Die Seerose zum Überwintern steht in einem viel zu kleinen Topf (10 cm) und hat nur ganz wenig Nährstoffe zur Verfügung. Sie wächst und blüht (sehr schwach) bis alle Nährstoffe aufgebraucht sind. Dann bildet sie eine Knolle und zieht ein. Diese Knolle kann jahrelang in einem Schraubglas mit feuchtem Sand an einem kühlen, dunklen Ort aufbewahrt werden. Im Frühjahr wird die Knolle in einem Aquarium in reinen Sand gesetzt. Es bilden sich dann kleine Seerosenpflanzen darauf, die man von der Knolle trennt wenn sie drei bis vier Schwimmblätter haben. Nach zwei bis drei Pflanzen wird die Knolle in einen kleinen Topf mit schwach gedüngter Erde gesetzt und darf Kraft tanken. Dann zieht sie im Sommer ein und das Spiel beginnt von neuem. Die anderen Jungpflanzen kommen in grössere Töpfe und werden gut gefüttert. Sie entwickeln sich innert 6 - 8 Wochen zu blühenden Pflanzen.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

Aha :augenauf:    
das mit den zwei Seerosen ist ne gute Idee!Die August Koch bildet ja genug Ableger.dann kann ich ja eine zum überwintern ziehen oder ich überwintere so einpar Ableger!dann freuen sich meine Fische über Gesellschaft :meeting: 

@Tomminnst dir ja eine Tina kaufen!Die ist sehr schön!  
dann könnten wir mal Ableger tauschen,denn sie ist auch vivipar! :bia:


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

Wie macht ihr das mit den Smilies? Ich hab versucht sie einfach rüber in den Text zu ziehen, aber das klappt nicht. Und wo kommen die ganzen Sonder-Smilies her? Ich will die auch haben!!!

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo Werner,

ob das eine King of the Blues IST, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen - jedenfalls wurde sie mir als King of the Blues VERKAUFT   . Im ersten Jahr hatte sie eine hellblaue Farbe, was nach allem, was ich bisher gelesen habe, auch zutrifft. Nachdem sie bestens im Gewächshaus überwintert hat, wächst und gedeiht sie jetzt so üppig, dass es einem schon Angst und bange werden kann: Blätter und Blüten sind mindestens doppelt so gross wie im vergangenen Jahr. Dabei sind die Blüten allerdings deutlich heller. "Weiss ist die Farbe nun allerdings doch nicht - schon aber ein sehr helles blau. Und "Ding" halte ich nun doch für eine sehr heftige Bezichnung - dafür ist sie nun wirklich zu schön.

Wie bekomme ich denn heraus, ob das wirklich eine King of the Blues ist ??

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

nimm mir das mit dem Ding nicht krumm.

Ob das eine 'king of the blues' ist kriegst Du raus indem Du Schritt für Schritt ihre Diagnose mit Deiner Pflanze vergleichst:

Petalen: tief violettblau (RHS Farbtafel Fächer 2, Violet-Blaue Gruppe Nr. 90D) 26 - 28 Petalen
Sepalen: tief violettblau (RHS Farbtafel wie oben, aber Nr. 87C) 4 Sepalen
Antheren: gelborange mit violettblauen Spitzen (RHS Farbtafel Fächer 1, Orange Gruppe Nr. 26C, Spitzen 90D)
Stamina: gelb 
Blüte sternförmig gefüllt
Blütengröße: 18 - 23 cm
Duft: stark und angenehm
Blattoberseite: gelb-grün mit einigen purpurnen Flecken
Blattunterseite: purpurn mit hervorstehenden grünen Adern
Blattform: länglich eiförmig, leicht gesägter Rand, Sinus offen oder komplett geschlossen
Blattgrösse: bis ca. 33 x 28 cm
Durchmesser der Pflanze: 2 - 2,5 m
Stiel: gelblich grün, unbehaart

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo werner,
die smilies findest du unter weitere smilies ansehen,du musst dann halt bei der entsprechenden Stelle einen smilie anklicken!                              :freude:  en:  :yau:


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

*...*

Moin Steeve,

bist wohl noch hellwach ...   

Also, wenn ich es mir diesen Winter überlege und mir diese tropischen Seerosen, egal welcher Art (müssen ja Ableger haben, sonst nützen sie uns beiden nix) haben, kriegste heirmit nen Ableger, versprochen ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

ja klar bin ich noch hell wach,hab morgen ja keine Schule. :tanz: 
hab ich richtig verstanden,dass du dir erst nächstes jahr eine Kaufen willst?
Ich muss dieses jahr ganz schön viel platz haben,ich will ja eine zum Knollen produzieren haben,eine zum Blühen und einen Kübel um Ableger Großzuziehen!
Aber ich gebs zu,ich hab mir die mit einem Pflanzenfreund bestell,sodass die aufgaben,eher gesagt die platz außmaße teilen kann!!!!! :bia: 
Weil sonst hätte ich garnich soviel Platz :glasswim:

achja Werner,wegen der anderen Umfrage,du brauchst nicht alle deine Sorten aufzählen,wir wissen,das du soooviele Sorten hast !!!!!!!!!!:respekt:


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2003)

Hallo :grinsevil: 
meine King of the Blues ist gerade angekommen!!!        
Die hatt schon eine Knospe,ist beim Transport aber abgegangen :cry:  :cry: 
Sonst ist sie aber gut angekommen :mrgreen:


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2003)

Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> Petalen: tief violettblau (RHS Farbtafel Fächer 2, Violet-Blaue Gruppe Nr. 90D) 26 - 28 Petalen
> Sepalen: tief violettblau (RHS Farbtafel wie oben, aber Nr. 87C) 4 Sepalen
> Antheren: gelborange mit violettblauen Spitzen (RHS Farbtafel Fächer 1, Orange Gruppe Nr. 26C, Spitzen 90D)
> Stamina: gelb
> ...



Hallo Werner,

danach ist es tatsächlich keine "King of the Blues". Ich neige nach derartigen Offenbarungen zum Mord. Und nu ?? :? Ich stelle mir gerade vor, ich habe eine winterharte Seerose im Gewächshaus über den Winter gebracht    ! Kann aber eher nicht sein, denn Blau ist tatsächlich in der Blüte drin.

Beste Grüße
Stefan

Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

ich hab mir das Bild von Deiner Seerose nochmal genauer angeschaut. Eine tropische Seerose ist es auf jeden Fall. Auf einem Blatt glaube ich den Ansatz für eine Jungpflanze zu finden - hast Du jemals Viviparie bei der Pflanze beobachten können, bzw. sind an der Blattoberseite kleine Knubbel zu finden gegenüber vom Stielansatz? Auf mich macht die Pflanze eher den Eindruck eine daubenyana, oder irgendetwas aus diesem Formenkreis. 

Was nun? Tja, schwere Frage. Umtauschen wird Dir die Pflanze keiner mehr, denn nach einem Jahr könntest Du mit irgendeiner Pflanze kommen und behaupten die sei Dir als 'King of the Blues' verkauft worden. Wahrscheinlich ist der Händler auch unschuldig an der Sache und hat seine tropischen Seerosen über das gelobte Holland bezogen. Dann sitzt er am Ende einer langen Kette von Händlern die alle ihre Pflanzen niemals haben blühen sehen. Da wird nur eingekauft und sofort weiterverkauft. Ganz am Anfang meiner Karriere mit den tropischen Seerosen habe ich auch einmal von einem deutschen Anbieter ein blaue Seerose und Lotosblumen geordert. Leider war in dem bunten Katalog keine Sorte angegeben (das ist heute anders, da steht jetzt auch 'King of the Blues'), deswegen habe ich dort angerufen. Das Ergebnis war niederschmetternd. Erstens hat es ewig gedauert bis ich eine Gärtnerin an der Leitung hatte, zweitens hatte die noch weniger Ahnung wie ich. Die blaue Seerose konnte sie nur ganz vage beschreiben, Sorte wusste sie sowieso nicht, und bei den Lotosblumen hat sie ganz offen zugegeben, dass sie die noch nie hat blühen sehen und deswegen keine Farbangabe machen kann. Die blaue Seerose hat sich dann übrigens als Daubenyana entpuppt. 

Natürlich ist niemand dagegen gefeit, daß ihm falsche Ware geliefert wird (das ist bei meinen Importen auch nicht anders), aber die Gefahr wächst mit jedem Zwischenhändler. Man muss schon direkt beim Züchter einkaufen, damit man einigermassen sicher sein kann das zu bekommen was man will. 

Was Du jetzt auf keinen Fall machen solltest ist zu versuchen die Sorte zu bestimmen. Eventuell hast Du nämlich eine unbenannte Hybride vor Dir. Wenn Du die jetzt mit einem (falschen) Namen benennst und unter diesem Namen weitergibst, dann wird der Durcheinander der ohnehin schon bei den Seerosen herrscht, noch viel grösser. Wenn Dir die Pflanze gefällt, dann behalte sie einfach. Wenn nicht, dann schenke sie her und sag dazu nur 'ist ne Hellblaue'. 

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

Hallo Werner,

einen Ansatz von Viviparie habe ich noch nie feststellen können. Ich werde jetzt selbstverständlich auch nicht mehr durch die Welt ziehen und behaupten, es sei eine "King of the Blues". Da sie mir gefällt, werde ich sie auch behalten (wer weiss, vielleicht bekomme ich ja von Dir noch eine "anständige" *g*). Ich würde schon gerne versuchen, die Pflanze zu bestimmen - ich fürchte aber, dazu fehlen mir die Unterlagen und auch das Wissen/die Erfahrung. Hübsch anzusehen ist sie allemal. Wenn ich nur nicht so viele weiße/helle Seerosen und __ Lotos im Teich hätte...

Danke für Deine Unterstützung !
Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

Hallo Stefan,
mach dir nichts draus,das du keine King of the Blues hast,
meine ist gestern angekommen,und wenn die malm irgendwie Ableger bekommt,kannst du eine haben :zustimm: 
oder du bekommst mal eine August Koch von mir.
ich finde deine Seerose aber auch sehr schön!!!!!!!!!!  
war denn die neue Blüte sehr blau???

@Werner:
wann gehen ungefär die tropischen Seerosen raus?


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

Hallo Steeve,

die tropischen Seerosen kommen am Mittwoch aus Florida an. Wenn es kühler werden sollte, dann schicke ich noch am Donnerstag die Pakete los, ansonsten warte ich damit bis zum folgenden Montag.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

super,
dann ist die für mich spätestens in 2wochen bei mir :tanz:     
Ich werde sie dann in mein Gewächshaus in eine 65Literkübel setzten,
und hoffen,dass sie so schnell wie möglich blüht! :flower:


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

steeev, wie wär's mit ein paar Fotos Deiner Prachtstücke ?

Damit ich weiss, wie die in meinem Teich eigentlich aussehen KÖNNTEN, wenn die Kois nicht dauernd drangehen würden...

muss Euch mal ein paar Fotos von der Fütterung schicken... mittlerweile sind die Seerosen bei der Fütterung gefragter als die Sticks und Pellets, unglaublich, hab' lauter Vegetarier im Teich...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

Die müssen erst mal blühen und die August Koch muss erstmal ankommen!   
Aber dann..................
und hier ein Bild meiner wasserpfüzen.in die mitte kommt die August koch und in der Schwarzen rest der andem linken rand zu sehen ist,bedindet sich die King of the Blues
***


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

Wow! Alleine das Bild ist schon bemerkenswert... 
Du tust Dir echt was an, bin beeindruckt, alle Achtung 
 :respekt: 

wie alt sagtest Du bist du ??


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo Doogie,
ich bin 13jahre alt.
ich  habe aber nicht nur die Wasserpflanzen,sondern auch noch ein Aquarium mit Diskus etc.ich sammle auch winterharte kakteen und allgemein kakteen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

noch was,
wer mal einfach die haltung tropischer Seerosen ausprobieren will,kann sich im zoogeschäft eine Nymphaea __ lotus kaufen.sie werden als Tiegerlotus verkauft un kosten zwischen 5-8Euro.
Es handelt sich dabei um eine weiß blühende nachtbülhende tropische seerose,die ohne Probleme im Aquarium überwintert werden kann.
 :flower:


----------



## erich0902 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Überwinterung von Tropischen Seerosen*

hallo koiverwalter.
ich habe eine frage ? welche tropische seerose __ lotus oder blaue seerose kann mann hier im rheinland überwintern.

 vielen dank erich


----------

